# Ribbon-tailed Astrapia (Papua New Guinea)



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm just home from a lengthy trip to Papua New Guinea and Australia. I thought I'd start by sharing this amazing Bird of Paradise the Ribbon-tailed Astrapia. What a bird!



If you want to see more images from this trip my latest newsletter has just gone out chronicling my the trip...



I hope you'll enjoy these amazing birds - https://tinyurl.com/yn4wtwuz



Glenn











Camera Model: Canon EOS R5

Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec

Aperture: 5.6

Exposure compensation: -1

ISO: 3200

Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

